# snapping turtle eating pinky



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i havent really been giving him a varied diet, he's a finicky eater. he won't take mealworms, wont take waxworms, hates dried krill, wont accept lettuce or bok choy. luckily, he grubs on pellets like no tomorrow. so i thought id try giving him a pinky today on a whim. took a little coaxing but he took it. (the pinky was frozen)






ignore my roommate in the background playing street fighter 2, i have audio-replacement thats being processed through youtube right now.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha sweet







looks like a right lil bastard

oh and by the way, how are the flowerhorns getting along? you updated the thread yet?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks, he's definitely a beast. the flowerhorns are all gone. got rid of them when i moved because of some personal issues that were going on. ill be starting a saltwater tank in a couple months though to satiate my need for aquatic life


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You should do a little writeup on the care of these guys. For some reason I thought they were non-aquatic. What size tank is he in?

Interesting video hyphen.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hrm, maybe ill do that now. he's in a 20 long for now but will probably outgrow it in a year or two.

edit: looks like crockeeper already made one


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice bro.

I have one of those myself:










And she eats as if there were no tomorrow.

I feed her with pretty much the same I feed my P's with: Fish fillet, tilapia, shrimps, caryfish, beefheart, chicken breast and reptile sticks.

Vary his diet just as much as you can, and he/she will grow like heck.

Cheers.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

damn, yours looks beefy. do you feed cooked chicken breast or raw?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

hyphen said:


> damn, yours looks beefy. do you feed cooked chicken breast or raw?


Stay away from cooked stuff dude it isn't healty for them just feed him what I wrote above and your turt is going to grow pretty healthy.

You can feed him squid fillet it is quite cheap and they like it too.

Cheers.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

lol my snapping turtle bit my friends finger and broke it...thats why i dont have him anymore =p but they live in the creeks down the street from me anyways


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

T-wag said:


> lol my snapping turtle bit my friends finger and broke it...thats why i dont have him anymore =p but they live in the creeks down the street from me anyways


Oh well, one has to be very careful while handling Snappers. A big one could easily cut off your fingers.

Cheers.


----------

